# The 3 Musketeers



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

So, decided to post some photos of the doggies, taken today. :tongue:

Sparky


Patchie


Popi


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute! They all look so spunky! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute, I love Papillons! How can you tell them apart???


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

For some reason, while looking at the doggehs, "Flight of the Bumblebee" just ran through my head.

They look very....energetic.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sara is right; "Spunky" is the word I would use too! SUPER cute!


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

they look like triplets!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Not sure what to say, I'm just good at telling them apart? I can tell their voices apart too :redface:. There are some differences between them in color and shape, but when they are running around all over the place as usual it's probably not very easy to tell. 

Hahah, flight of the bumblebee. :biggrin:

They are spunky indeed


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Didn't want to spam the boards with a new thread, so I decided to add some more random photos taken today 

Patchie, not looking where she's going 









Dem Ears









Popi and Sparky









All three


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Cute lil nuggets!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

*awww*

Cute!!!!
What a trio of fun, I bet.


----------

